# Found ad on Craigs List, Can I use any of this???



## DaughteroftheKing (Feb 23, 2010)

Pasfur and Wake, you guys know what I am wanting to do, but anyones advice will help. I found this ad on CL and was wondering if it is a good deal? Can I use anything here, would you recommend anything? Is the equipment too small for my 75 gal tank???

will the 40 gal tank that it come with work for either a QT or sump tank?


http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/for/1612757293.html

Beautiful stand!!!! I love it! I dunno I kinda want to build this on my own not have one ready. I want the experience of doing it, but if I can use the equipment and resell the stand or tank, I thought it might be an option.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

40 gallon glass tank - good as a Q tank or sump
Oak base and canopy - very nice
Overhang protein skimmer (handcrafted CPR Model CYHO11) - junk. Maybe for the Q only.
Filter - (Rena Filstar) - only for the Q. No good on your main tank. Detritus trap, leads to nitrates.
Power head (Via Aqua 480), power head (Rio 600), Powersweep 228 - both are usable.
UV sterilizer - NICE!
Jalli electronic ballast HQ1-150W lamp 120V/60HZ - Wake??
Blue fluorescent lights mounted in the canopy - ok. Works for me.
Interior 100 watt heater (Acura 1000) - good enough.
Exterior 1/13 hp chiller (Aqua Euro USA) - nice if you need it. But you probably don't. 
Salt Water Master Liquid Test Kit & various additives & food - kits expire in 2 years, food in 6 months. Is it good?
Six 5-gallon water jugs - Come in handy I guess.

I think you can find a better deal. I wouldn't pay for this.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/for/1628923253.html

You need to buy this NOW. Go get it.

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/for/1625253467.html

This is also a nice deal, given the amount of live rock and sand. The filter needs to be replaced.

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/for/1619754378.html

Or this. Maybe he still has some equipment?


----------



## DaughteroftheKing (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you Pasfur! Thats what I needed to know. I really appreciate you taking time to answer all my questions. I will pass this one on and keep looking...and saving $


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

DaughteroftheKing said:


> will the 40 gal tank that it come with work for either a QT or sump tank?


That would work for either, I would probably use it as a QT, depending on the dimensions. I don't think if it is too wide that it would work well for a sump.

About the livestock he has crammed into this tank...This isn't the greatest practice as to caring for Tangs. They are one of the more delicate marine species and absolutely require room to thrive. I would say that at the least, one of those tangs would be ok in your 75 gallon tank (and I would lean towards the yellow tang, as he shouldn't get as big as the hippo tang). 

The Light fixtures and chiller are actually worth about $450 combined new, so you would be saving there. And you would have stuff to sell as parts to kind of recoup some of the cost. He probably has about 25-35 pounds of Live Rock @ $5.99/lb (that is understating the cost of LR), that's maybe $175 worth. I would get rid of the filter and see how well the skimmer works (I am going to check out this model after I post and get back to you).

I am just concerned about the Livestock. Your situation is not ready for either of those tangs and even the clowns would be spending a month and a half in QT..Do you know someone with a 125+ gallon tank to take those tangs?

The UV, powerheads and heater are also a bonus to this package, but make sure that there is a safe place for those fish beforehand.


----------



## DaughteroftheKing (Feb 23, 2010)

Aww crap! I want to so bad, I can't. I am not ready to buy anything yet, My dad is out of work. I have to wait little longer.  

Thank you for finding that, I am looking to see what kinds of deals I can find on CL, I did not expect to find anything so soon. I will have to hope that I find something similar to it whenI have more money.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

My suggestion is to look for the tank and sand on Craigs List. If the tank is drilled, great. If not, no worries. The equipment and everything else you can get online. You don't want to skimp on the equipment.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> Jalli electronic ballast HQ1-150W lamp 120V/60HZ - Wake??
> Blue fluorescent lights mounted in the canopy - ok. Works for me.


Stand alone Metal Halides are nice because you choose placement, suspension height and still have the option to place the fluorescents closer to the water surface. 

I think that the fixture is alright, but you will be replacing the bulb in as little as (right away) a month, and I wouldn't think that you could get more 6 months (they are said to last a year, but most people start to think about replacing them after 8-10 months).

I tend to stay away from Metal Halide because they are more expensive to buy/run/replace bulbs/maintain.


----------



## DaughteroftheKing (Feb 23, 2010)

Pasfur, You suggest looking on CL for sand and tank, what size of tank would I need? are you thinking for the sump? or QT? or to replace mine? 

doesn't the sump need to to able to fit in my stand? 
If I get a tank to replace mine I would also need to get a new stand, my stand is the same shape as my tank, with the corners cut off. From reading Onefishtwofish's post about drilling tanks, I think I can do it pretty easily, what scares me is putting together the sump tank underneath. there is so much to it.

You guys have helped me so much I know that you will be able to walk me through it when the time comes.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

DaughteroftheKing said:


> Pasfur, You suggest looking on CL for sand and tank, what size of tank would I need? are you thinking for the sump? or QT? or to replace mine?
> 
> doesn't the sump need to to able to fit in my stand?
> What scares me is putting together the sump tank underneath. there is so much to it.


When you posted this thread I was under the impression that you had decided to get a different tank for saltwater. My mistake.

Back to the sump conversation. Do you remember early on when I said that I normally do not recommend a sump for a beginner because it can get overwhelming. What I meant to say is, I normally do not recommend a sump for a beginner because it can get overwhelming. ;-)

Your tank does not require a sump. It does not have to be drilled. If this were a 125 gallon tank then I would have a different opinion, but there is no reason a 75 gallon tank would require a sump. You can do this with a hang on protein skimmer. Just hang it on, plug it in, and go. 

This one is what I have in mind for you, because it is effective and EASY to use:
http://www.marineandreef.com/Aquarium_Protein_Skimmer_Large_Saltwater_Protein_Skimmer_s/371.htm
You also need this:
http://www.marineandreef.com/AquaC_Surface_Prefilter_Box_p/rac03313.htm

This will be the most inexpensive method and the easiest, and it will be just as effective for you. 
There is no reason to make things more complicated than they have to be. 

By the way, this exact same skimmer can move into a sump at a later time if you decide you need one. And you DO NOT have to drill the tank. You could simple add an overflow box:
http://www.marineandreef.com/CS102_Siphon_Overflow_CPR_p/rcpr04281.htm


----------



## DaughteroftheKing (Feb 23, 2010)

Pasfur, Sorry I may have not explained that very well. 

I would love to have another tank, lol but I will start with one fore now! 
I just wasn't sure if I could get a whole set up, and use the tank for a Q tank and the equipment for my tank. But if you recommend that I get equipment online then I will do that, The links that you gave me helped me to know exactly what I need, and they are not as expensive as I thought. (I thought the protein skimmer I would need would be like $400 or something) lol shows how little I know.

when you said the a sump would get overwhelming for beginners, you were right, I was getting overwhelmed thinking about it, I just thought it might be better in the long run, I should have just paid attention to what you said the first time, Sorry.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

DaughteroftheKing said:


> Pasfur, I should have just paid attention to what you said the first time, Sorry.


Can we make this a sticky? LOL


----------



## DaughteroftheKing (Feb 23, 2010)

ROFLOL!!!! Yes You can make that a sticky!!! it will help all the other beginners here!

I bet it would also help if I read and post in the middle of the day...when I am awake, not at 3 in the morning. ha ha.


----------

